# Edible?



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

jeffm said:


> Looks to be turkey tail mushroom, pore surface pic would confirm.
> https://www.mushroomexpert.com/trametes_versicolor.html


Hence my comment on needing a pic of the pore surface to confirm.

Edit: but yes it could be false Turkey tail petro


----------

